# lecteur Iomega Jaz sur iBook G3 os 8.6.



## Blackspoon (23 Mars 2016)

Bonjour a tous. J'essaie de recuperer des fichiers sur cartouches Iomega Jaz. Pour ce faire j'ai acheté un lecteur Jaz d'occasion ports scsi 50 broches qui m'a l'air de fonctionner. J'ai aussi acheté un iBook G3 palourde mac os 8.6 pour assurer en plus de mon Mac Book Pro 10.0.4. Mon lecteur Jaz ne monte pas sur le bureau ni de l'un ni de l'autre ? Je precise que j'utilise un cable adaptateur Iomega scsi-usb acheté d'occasion à part. De plus, j'ignore si il faut un cable adaptateur spécifique Jaz ? J'ai vraiment besoin de recuperer et de sauvegarder ces fichiers d'archives importants, ne serait-ce qu'une fois.
 Help ???


----------



## Invité (23 Mars 2016)

Tu as bien les extensions idoines (USB) sur ton 8.6 ?
J'ai eu il y a longtemps une image disque Usb 1.4, je crois, qu'il fallait mettre dans les dossiers concernés, je cherche et je te dis…

Tiens Usb Card Support 1.4.1 : http://82.225.175.131/share/5UA7OoZgKUtIx363/FU-USB Card Support 1.4.1.smi


----------



## dandu (23 Mars 2016)

Alors, ça "devrait" marcher.

Est-ce que le lecteur démarre ? Il est bien alimenté ? Généralement, il faut mettre le lecteur Jaz sur l'ID 0 (y a des jumpers ou des boutons), et Mac OS X devrait détecter le truc. Avec un adaptateur USB et un lecteur Jaz, dans mon cas, ça passe. Je peux éventuellement aider (si tu es en région parisienne).

Généralement, y a deux modes sur les adaptateurs USB : un qui permet de chaîner (et utiliser l'ID qu'on veut) mais qui nécessite des pilotes, et un mode "classique" qui ne permet de mettre qu'un appareil (ID0)


----------



## Blackspoon (23 Mars 2016)

dandu a dit:


> Alors, ça "devrait" marcher.
> 
> Est-ce que le lecteur démarre ? Il est bien alimenté ? Généralement, il faut mettre le lecteur Jaz sur l'ID 0 (y a des jumpers ou des boutons), et Mac OS X devrait détecter le truc. Avec un adaptateur USB et un lecteur Jaz, dans mon cas, ça passe. Je peux éventuellement aider (si tu es en région parisienne).
> 
> Généralement, y a deux modes sur les adaptateurs USB : un qui permet de chaîner (et utiliser l'ID qu'on veut) mais qui nécessite des pilotes, et un mode "classique" qui ne permet de mettre qu'un appareil (ID0)



           Merci de m'aider, je suis un papy de la première ecole Apple qui ne s'appelait pas encore Mac ! J'ai deux Mac qui fonctionnent sous Mac OSX dont un Mac Pro qui a aussi le systeme 9 Classic. Ils reconnaissent le lecteur Zip Iomega avec port usb mais pas les 2 lecteurs  Jaz avec cable adaptateur scsi-usb externe. J'ai aussi un iBook G3 Mac OS 8.6 mais le Jaz n'apparaît pas non plus sur le bureau. J'ai du zapper une manip. Ou peut être que cela vient de l'adaptateur scsi-usb Iomega qui n'est spécifique Jaz ? Comment l'identifier, je l'ai achete d'occasion. 
           Bref je rame, comme je suis maintenant en Bretagne, c'est moins facile qu'à Paris. J'ai du temps, des neurones sûrement un peu fatigués et je suis têtu... Merci encore jeunes gens, bienvenue à bord ! 
            Les lecteurs Jaz sont alimentés, ils tournent quand je met la cartouche mais ils n'apparaissent pas sur le bureau. Peut-être faut-il un pilote Iomegaware pour  Mac OS X, je n'ai pas réussi a en telecharger, encore le brouillard...


----------



## melaure (24 Mars 2016)

Et pourquoi ton iBook n'est pas sous OS 9 ? Les drivers USB sont plus complets.


----------



## Blackspoon (24 Mars 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Et pourquoi ton iBook n'est pas sous OS 9 ? Les drivers USB sont plus complets.


Non je l'ai achete en l'état avec 8.6. Tu penses que je peux trouver une mise a jour pour 9, ne serait-y-il pas utile d'installer un driver spécifique Jaz


melaure a dit:


> Et pourquoi ton iBook n'est pas sous OS 9 ? Les drivers USB sont plus complets.


merci de m'aider Melaure, non je l'ai achete il y a deux jours en l'état 8.6 pour utiliser mes lecteurs Jaz. Je peux toujours essayer d'installer 9 si je le trouve.


----------



## Blackspoon (24 Mars 2016)

Je pourrais aussi essayer de trouver un driver iomega Jaz si utile et si je le trouve. Je n'ai pas non plus de Manuel d'installation.


----------



## melaure (24 Mars 2016)

Oui ça vaut le coup de le passer en Mac OS 9, tu dois bien pouvoir trouver des MacUsers avec de vieux produits dans ton coin ?


----------



## Blackspoon (24 Mars 2016)

Pas si simple, j'ai contacté les pros du coin ( st Malo ), je vais aller voir plus loin. C'est presque plus facile d'´acheter le cd d'installation Mac OS 9. Sans être sur que mes lecteurs Jaz vont être reconnus. Merci encore Melaure, ca m'est très utile pour avancer.


----------



## melaure (24 Mars 2016)

Blackspoon a dit:


> Pas si simple, j'ai contacté les pros du coin ( st Malo ), je vais aller voir plus loin. C'est presque plus facile d'´acheter le cd d'installation Mac OS 9. Sans être sur que mes lecteurs Jaz vont être reconnus. Merci encore Melaure, ca m'est très utile pour avancer.



En effet si tu habites à l'étranger, il vaut mieux voir sur eBay et cie ...


----------



## Invité (24 Mars 2016)

Je t'ai envoyé le lien de téléchargement des pilotes Usb plus haut ! 
Tu devrais déjà essayer…


----------



## Blackspoon (24 Mars 2016)

Merci beaucoup. j'essaie de trouver un cd Mac OS 9 puis un pilote de lecteurJaz iomega. J'ai toujours deux alternatives mon Mac Pro OS x et mon iBook G3 os 9. Ca prendre un peu de temps. Je reviendrai vers vous dès que j'aurai avancé. Toutes les suggestions sont toujours les bienvenus. Kenavo


----------



## Blackspoon (3 Avril 2016)

Bonjour à tous, je rame toujours. Il me manque maintenant le pilote Iomega Jaz Drive scsi to usb adapter
Scsi us a 04089800 pour Mac OS 9. Quelqu'un sait-il où le trouver ? Un site simple ou le telecharger puis le transférer par clef usb ou avec un cd grave d'après telechargement. Je précise que je ne peux pas le telecharger directement sur iBook G3 Mac OS 9 qui bien sur n'est pas wi fi. Kenavo


----------



## Invité (3 Avril 2016)

Peut être que c'est ton câble SCSI/Usb qui est foireux…

Sur Os X quand tu le branche en Usb tu vois quelque chose dans Menu pomme/a propos/rapport système/Usb ?


----------



## Blackspoon (3 Avril 2016)

Salut, merci pour le tuyau, je vais essayer. J'ai trouvé un iMac qui fonctionne sur systeme 9, quand je raccorde mon lecteur Jaz tout a l'air de marcher mais un fenêtre apparaît me réclamant "... le logiciel pour le peripherique usb scsi-to-usb cable est introuvable " ce qui me semble vouloir dire qu'il me faut le pilote du cable adaptateur Iomega scsi-usb. J'ai les referençes précises du cable et j'ai cru comprendre que c'est une version plus récente du cd iomegaware que je possède qu'il me faut. Tous les sites qui proposent le telechargement ( en anglais ) de la version 4.0.2  plus récente proposent ou renvoient à d'autres telechargement, de jeux par exemple et ça devient très compliqué. Je cherche donc une solution simple pour récupérer ce logiciel pilote. J'avance pas a pas et je pense y arriver si je trouve la bonne piste. Chez Lenovo il ne connaissent plus les Jaz quand au pilote... Pour Mac X je dois réinstaller l'ensemble qui n'est plus chez moi. Question de temps ... Merci encore


----------



## Invité (3 Avril 2016)

Mais au lieu de galérer comme ça, tu ne veux pas faire un post en demandant si il n'y a pas un gars du forum de pas loin de chez toi qui aurait un vieux Mac sur lequel tu pourrais brancher ton Jaz en direct ?
J'ai ça chez moi, mais bon St Malo où à côté, j'y vais en vacances, mais ça fait dans les 700 bornes…


----------



## Blackspoon (3 Avril 2016)

Merci, c'est gentil mais je vais finir par y arriver ; c'est une espèce de challenge bon pour mes neurones de breton têtu. J'y ai pense et j'ai un peu cherché, le seul que j'ai trouvé c'est un imprimeur qui a en stock des vieux Mac mais il s'arrête au G3 Mac OS 9 alors qu'il faudrait un des derniers mac avec ports scsi. Il faut que je trouve ce fichu driver Iomega, j'ai 9 cartouches Jaz dont j'ai oublié le contenu et que je voudrais éventuellement sauvegarder. La solution la plus facile serait de faire sauvegarder le contenu de ces Jaz par un pro sur le web. Outre que c'est plus coûteux que mes recherches et le materiel d'occasion que j'achète, je ne peux pas trier et il y a un risque de détérioration ou de perte. Merci encore, je vais finir par faire un roman, celui du vieux geek paume. Kenavo


----------



## Invité (3 Avril 2016)

En cas d'insuccès, tu peux m'expédier le Jaz et les cartouches.
Je te fais des images disque (sur Cd ou Net, et te renvoie ton Jaz)
Tu paie bien sûr le retour du Jaz et du Cd éventuel !!!


----------



## Blackspoon (3 Avril 2016)

Merci de ta proposition mais ce sera en dernier recours. Je me dis qu'il serait étonnant de ne pas trouver une solution maline, a fortiori sur le web. J'ai avancé et je vais continuer, il doit forcément y avoir un endroit dans le monde ou trouver ce foutu logiciel Iomegaware 4.0.2 sans avoir besoin d'acheter un  peripherique neuf pour avoir le cd d'installation qui l'accompagne, soit environ 100€ avec le port. Je ne suis pas spécialement presse. Kenavo


----------



## peyret (3 Avril 2016)

Google !


----------



## Blackspoon (4 Avril 2016)

Bien sûr c'est vaste !  des téléchargements sont proposés pour finalement t'orienter vers d'autres applications, je n'ai pas encore trouvé le bon. Je n'ai pas fini... J'espérais trouver un raccourci.


----------

